# FK100p Vs SV Autobahn testing



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I do too many miles in my car at the moment, which means the wheels are always a pain to clean the brake dust seems to really bond on.

I've always been a big fan of wheel sealants (or general LSP's for wheels) for some time as i do feel they make the maintenance job a lot easier. It's was about time i tried some of the new favourites on DW.

After reading of Damon Bigpickle and Neil _S' success with the FK paste sealant and also some good reports of Swissvax Autobahn I thought it time to do some testing of my own 

So with a little sample from Neil_S (Thanks :wave and a Swissvax purchase of some goodies made (No CR yet!), I got Damon back up to do half my wheels in his wonder product (It was only fair )

The plan is to try to touchless wash with the PW, or at worst shampoo wash the wheels until the products start to fail to see which one lasts the longest and is most effective at resisting brakedust. I'll update this thread when I wash the car every few weeks 

After a shampoo wash which I had done earlier, Damon cleaned the full wheel surface of the front two wheels with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid (the worst offenders and besides I think the Zaino CS was still holding up on the backs). He was moaning about the wheels not being fully clean at this point p) but we got there in the end with an assortment of brushes 










The residue was then buffed off.

Using the air valve as a half way marker the left half of the wheel face was covered in FK100p buy foam applicator.










next up the SV Autobahn was applied to the right half of the wheel face (I managed to get Damon to do this as well because he likes the smell of Kola Kubes ).










They were both left for about 20 mins while we got on with other things

Both sides were done with the FK on the left side of the valve and the SV Autobahn on the right so should offer a fair test.










They were then buffed off each half one at a time with a fresh side of cloth.










job done










Both felt nice and slick and looked pretty bright so it will be interesting to see how they fair over the coming weeks

BTW Tyres were done with Pneu during the process, incase you wondered 

Thanks again to Neil for the sample and Damon for doing all the work :thumb:

Updates to follow


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one guys :thumb:

Be very interesting to see if FK outlasts the vastly more expensive SV.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ Cheers Adam

Yeah for about the same money the FK full size pot would dominate the winy SV one

but i too am interested to see what happens on this one


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Where there any differences in looks to each half of the wheel?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Gandi said:


> Where there any differences in looks to each half of the wheel?


Not that i could see last night in the garage to be honest the SV cleaner fluid cleaned them up lovely and neither took anything away so that's good by me.

I'll do a daylight review in a weekend or two's time, we actually did about ten such play tests last night, so was in a hurry, but this was the quickest and easiest to write up. More to follow


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice review guys! :thumb:

I found the Swissvax Autobahn wax to be the only product I was able to use on the GP's satin black wheels. Everything else I tried left a faint white residue in the pits of the roughish textured finish. 

I've used FK1000P on the TT's wheels after first polishing them with AG SRP. Durabilty is looking good so far at just over 2 months. :thumb:

Keep us updated on the durability Jon.

Alan W


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

it was a good session, but even in the uber garage it was hard to see a difference between them. Maybe in daylight it would be more obvious if there was any difference in looks - on my new'ish wheels FK1000 is a very bright finish and looks good, but I havent used Autobahn yet....

look forward to the update and will see it on Sunday


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks again Damon

I'll do the other write up's when i get home 

Just got to get ready for Sunday now


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Thanks again Damon
> 
> I'll do the other write up's when i get home
> 
> Just got to get ready for Sunday now


you 2 are spending an awful lot of time together, anything you want to tell us :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> you 2 are spending an awful lot of time together, anything you want to tell us :lol:


We don't share a Destiny though, and I think you two might 

:lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Alan W said:


> Nice review guys! :thumb:
> 
> I found the Swissvax Autobahn wax to be the only product I was able to use on the GP's satin black wheels. Everything else I tried left a faint white residue in the pits of the roughish textured finish.
> 
> ...


Updates won't be a problem 

Good to hear the FK doing well Alan, how did you find the SV AB for durability?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Updates won't be a problem
> 
> Good to hear the FK doing well Alan, how did you find the SV AB for durability?


I got just over 4 months.......................but the car was garaged and rarely used! Don't know how that translates into more normal usage. :lol:

Alan W


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ads2k said:


> you 2 are spending an awful lot of time together, anything you want to tell us :lol:


yes - look at the pictures and tell me who's doing all the bl00dy work 

what can I say, Jon has a garage full of cold beer


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> yes - look at the pictures and tell me who's doing all the bl00dy work
> 
> what can I say, Jon has a garage full of cold beer


Next time you can do more of the picture taking


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Garage full of cold beer mmmmmm


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> yes - look at the pictures and tell me who's doing all the bl00dy work
> 
> what can I say, Jon has a garage full of cold beer


Your obviously better with your hands then Jon is :lol:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Your obviously better with your hands then Jon is :lol:


Damon did comment on how slow I was to wax the bonnet


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

*First wash update*

It's been a bit busy for washing my car of late so this is the first wash since we applied the sealants (about 3 weeks i think)

The car has really be a bit of a tester of late having new front brake pads fitted two days after we started the test, so this has added to the abuse. It's also covered around 2000 miles in his time.

so starting point Drivers side wheel



















first test was then to blast it with the jet wash just to test how they cleaned up



not so good for a first test IMHO

next up was to get out some Megs Hyer wash and a wheel brush and wash the right hand side (SV Autobarn) of the wheel and rinse.



not as good as i would have expected

Next up the FK 1000p side



Again although my brush and shampoo wash was a little scrappy (the say the least) it wasn't as good as i had exected.

Next it was to try the passenger side



















Based on some questions asked recently about the damage wheel cleaners have on wheel sealants i decided to do this side with CG Sticky Wheel cleaner (1:5). So wheel sprayed



left this for a few mins to soak, then blast off



Much better, particularly in the corners, but we shall have to see if the wheel on this side stops beading faster.

I think the amount of miles and the condition of the roads of late coupled with the new pads and old disks brake dust it may just have been a little too much. I'll try to keep the washing to weekly and get a tripod so i can correctly brush wash the wheel down.

Looking at the water rinse behavior during the wash i suspect some sealantstill remains but i will have to test this next time.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Great stuff Jon, I do really like the FK1000p, I'm adding 2 more layers to my wheels this weekend.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update Jon  It's always good to see the findings of xx vs xx

I know it's different wheels, different circumstances etc, but i find PB wheel sealant to clean up with just a pressure washer blast, leaving me to think that neither of these are performing very well at all? It'd be interesting to see how these compared to a dedicated wheel sealant


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> Thanks for the update Jon  It's always good to see the findings of xx vs xx
> 
> I know it's different wheels, different circumstances etc, but i find PB wheel sealant to clean up with just a pressure washer blast, leaving me to think that neither of these are performing very well at all? It'd be interesting to see how these compared to a dedicated wheel sealant


its not the products, but the wheels and the muck getting on them......

I have FK1000 on and almost 8 weeks later they still clean up almost perfectly with just a PW. It spanks the CG WG & PB stuff I used before 

thanks for the updates Jon - shame they are not performing better for you this time. I just did the Saab as welll with the FK1000 so we can try them again when I come up.

The CG wheel cleaner looks good though :thumb:


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> its not the products, but the wheels and the muck getting on them......


Thanks  That was the answer I was expecting. I remembered reading your reviews on the 1000p and was a bit shocked by this post.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

the problem is that you used fk100p and not fk1000p, it's only a 10th as good.........


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr Pikle are you sure you worked those products into the corners of Epochs wheels? 

I am just wondering if there was more beer drinking going on than wheel sealing:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice for the update Jon :thumb:, that's pretty much a similar result t how my wheels clean with jst the pressure washer. I always have to finish them off by brush. As yours showed it's the residue left in the corners that never comes off.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Mr Pikle are you sure you worked those products into the corners of Epochs wheels?
> 
> I am just wondering if there was more beer drinking going on than wheel sealing:lol:


I wondered when someone would say that :lol:

just had to be you didnt it  Personally I think its the way a certain person drives and uses those brakes


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I wondered when someone would say that :lol:
> 
> just had to be you didnt it  Personally I think its the way a certain person drives and uses those brakes


Sorry mate I just couldn't resist

They do look a pig to work on but nowhere near as bad as Mrs Epoch's BMW - ouch, they would drive me nuts.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

3dr said:


> the problem is that you used fk100p and not fk1000p, it's only a 10th as good.........


Not the worst spelling mistake i have made 



Wheelie_Clean said:


> Mr Pikle are you sure you worked those products into the corners of Epochs wheels?
> 
> I am just wondering if there was more beer drinking going on than wheel sealing:lol:


Damon did a good job, he was supervised well 



Bigpikle said:


> I wondered when someone would say that :lol:
> 
> just had to be you didnt it  Personally I think its the way a certain person drives and uses those brakes


What are you trying to say, that lady wandered into our lane, traction control at ###cough#### 70 ###cough#### miles an hour is something to be glad of.

I think it's a consequence of the type of drving i now do which really gives the whole car a hard time.

The rears took two hits of the CG wheel cleaner to get clean and they weren't as bad as the front by a long way.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Only a week between washes this time (so about 650 miles)

before










not much to see between them, thi is the drivers side front










So out with th jet wash, and quick blast (my hoped weekly routine)










Worked OK this week, the muck from last week is still in the corners, but this would do me for a weekly non contact wash

FK1000p side










SV Autobarn side










Not much betwen them at the moment, so the FK doing really well from a VFM point.

It was less than 5 degrees out there this morning so this level of clean would suit my hoped 15 min touchless weekly wash just to keep ontop of the worst.

I don't know how long the sealants will continue to last, but the back which don't recieve as much of a battering don't look this clean

The testing will continue


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

really good comparison tests you guys keep doing, much appreciated here chaps


----------

